# Haus Juris review



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Thinking about purchasing a puppy from them, does anyone have any reviews they could share? I found a few on google complaining about lack of papers and some other things. Hopefully this is resolved now with them...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have not hear anything good or bad about this breeder. I had issues with Havoc's papers too but he did not come from there. 

Sometimes papers can be delayed if one or both parents were imports and need DNA testing. So the complaints my be justified if the breeder was just slow and forgetful or maybe not if the delay was due to required documentation from abroad.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't have any firsthand experience but I've seen their team and their dogs at shows and haven't seen anything as far as red flags. I have liked several of the dogs they have breed or imported. As far as west German show lines go, if you are interested I'd say go take a look.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Megan Judge of Haus Juris imports some excellent dogs for conformation showing. She cares about temperament and working ability and has a very nice training field set up. She has very nice facilities and every dog of hers that I've ever seen has been in great shape.

I suggest you go visit and see if you like her dogs, the current puppies, and her puppy prices and contract--I've never gotten one of her dogs, and I am not familiar with any of her current dogs other than Orus. (My litter out of Orus had some of the nicest personalities I've ever seen in young puppies--very sweet temperaments and sound minds.)

As far as papers--Megan has always been straight up with me in my dealings with her and I haven't ever heard anyone complain about her cheating a puppy buyer or someone who bred to one of her stud dogs. I would think it likely that any delays in getting papers on a puppy have to do with the normal delays in getting the registration transferred on a recently imported dam.

She can be very hard to get in touch with--she seems to stay pretty busy and travels a fair bit, I think.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

We have an Orus son, he's very gentle and is growing into a very well mannerd dog (9 months currently). He has great focus and loves to train. We LOVE him. :wub:

Our breeder used Orus from Haus Juris as a stud dog. 

I personally have only heard good things about Megan Judge and her dogs.

Good luck with your search-I know how hard it is!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Buyers often do not understand the problems in getting paperwork done at AKC with foreign dogs/imported in utero litters - it can take a long time to get it all right in Germany (or any European country!) and get it to AKC with DNA and everything in the right names - so I would always discount any complaint about slow paperwork IF one of the parent is imported or the litter was bred in Europe...

I believe Meghan is a reputable breeder who should be fine to deal with!

Lee


----------



## Laura4171 (May 17, 2012)

*Haus Juris puppies*

So did you end up purchasing from Haus Juris?
We're looking there too so I was wondering how your experience was.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Any kind of paperwork in Europe takes ages. Americans are frustrated by the laid back attitudes and the time it takes to get anything done. We have businesses in Europe and are always laughing that they meet to decide when they will meet, LOL!


----------



## smh (May 10, 2013)

We got a puppy from Haus Juris last year and he is just the most amazing dog. Smartest and best-tempered dog I have ever owned. A gorgeous too. I highly recommend them - all my dogs will come from them going foward. 

Some people are turned off by the fact that they want to pick out your puppy for you - but they really are the experts. We have small kids, one of whom is special needs and they gave us a really calm-tempered dog who does very well with them.


----------

